# Theatre review. The Railway Children



## Chris Hobson (Dec 18, 2021)

I have posted this review because I feel that it is such a wonderful piece of writing. If this production comes to a theatre near you and this review inspires you to go and see it, that would possibly be a bonus. I utterly reject any accusations that I only like it because I am related to the writer.
Theatre review: The Railway Children​by editor4th December 2021
*Our theatre reviewer, Hannah Hobson, shares her thoughts on The Railway Children at Hull Truck Theatre.*





If the Victorian Christmas has defined our understanding of the season, then _The Railway Children_ has to be the theatre show to sprinkle the perfect snow on your family Christmas this year. Hull Truck’s Christmas production, rescheduled from last year, is a perfect framing of E. Nesbit’s novel and as sweetly festive as a newly opened tin of Quality Street.
If Mike Kenny’s adaptation is not the definitive stage version, it definitely should be. Kenny’s script encompasses the whole without getting lost in the weeds of what is a very episodic novel. Affecting in its storytelling, the dialogue strikes a perfect balance between the sentimental and the witty. The script embraced the interactivity and fun of the theatrical form. Truly, this is a piece of theatre which harnesses the power of imagination in onstage performance.
Mark Babych’s direction, in tandem with set and lighting design from Ciaran Bagnall, is breath-taking in its use of stage craft. The design and staging are in such complete harmony that they are almost impossible to separate. The design manages the scale of the Heron Theatre to stunning effect. Bagnall uses railway imagery to create a space which is at once home, stage and station. He has created a model railway world for Babych’s cast to play in. The vision Babych brings to the play is beautifully realised, further augmented by Jon Beney’s movement work.
There are other magical elements that make the piece seem entirely immersive. From Matthew Clowes’ sound design, which makes trains feel as though they are zooming round the theatre, to Sian Thomas’s enchanting costumes – it embraces a chocolate box world with both arms and is wonderful in its execution. The music, as well, is entirely integrated, fitting to the period setting but also maintaining the attention of its young audience.
The titular characters are played by Gina Jamieson, David Fallon and Robyn McIntyre. The three are an exquisite team, believably siblings, managing to be, in turns, narrators, children and adults looking back on a nostalgic childhood. The cast are giving exuberant and involving performances across the board. Special mention must be given to Daniel Reid-Walters who was always a joy onstage, embodying several characters with joy and vigour.
Overall, _The Railway Children_ is a fantastic addition to your December schedule. It is a testament to the skill of this production that, despite having read the book and seen numerous adaptations, this production still brought me to tears. It is timely, festive and the bit of Christmas magic we all need this festive season.
The Railway Children runs at Hull Truck Theatre until Sunday 2 January 2022. To book your tickets, call the box office on 01482 323638 or visit www.hulltruck.co.uk
_[Hannah Hobson – Theatre reviewer]_


----------

